# Gestion de la luminosité (PC fixe)

## Anard

Bonjour,

J'aimerais pouvoir gérer la luminosité de mon écran (Acer V226HQL) depuis les touches dédiées et depuis xfce4-power-management. J'ai essayé d'installer xbacklight qui me répond

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ xbacklight 

No outputs have backlight property

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ 
```

Y a-t-il un module à activer dans le noyau ?

J'ai essayé ceci sans résultat :

```
# Backlight & LCD device support

#

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_L4F00242T03 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_LMS283GF05 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_LTV350QV is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI922X is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_TDO24M is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_VGG2432A4 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_AMS369FG06 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_LMS501KF03 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_HX8357 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_OTM3225A is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PWM=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PM8941_WLED is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3630A is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LP855X is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LV5207LP is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_BD6107 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ARCXCNN is not set

# end of Backlight & LCD device support

```

Comment savoir quel module serait adapté, existe-t-il une commande me donnant des informations sur mon écran ?

Merci.

----------

## Anard

J'ai pu trouver ceci dans :

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ hwinfo

[...]

29: None 00.0: 10002 LCD Monitor

  [Created at monitor.125]

  Unique ID: rdCR.PayaZaHcejA

  Parent ID: _Znp.bn_Uutzzxq8

  Hardware Class: monitor

  Model: "V226HQL"

  Vendor: ACR 

  Device: eisa 0x0335 "V226HQL"

  Serial ID: "LY7EE0178510"

  Resolution: 720x400@70Hz

  Resolution: 640x480@60Hz

  Resolution: 640x480@67Hz

  Resolution: 640x480@72Hz

  Resolution: 640x480@75Hz

  Resolution: 800x600@56Hz

  Resolution: 800x600@60Hz

  Resolution: 800x600@72Hz

  Resolution: 800x600@75Hz

  Resolution: 832x624@75Hz

  Resolution: 1024x768@60Hz

  Resolution: 1024x768@70Hz

  Resolution: 1024x768@75Hz

  Resolution: 1280x1024@75Hz

  Resolution: 1152x864@75Hz

  Resolution: 1280x960@60Hz

  Resolution: 1280x1024@60Hz

  Resolution: 1280x720@60Hz

  Resolution: 1920x1080@60Hz

  Size: 477x268 mm

  Year of Manufacture: 2013

  Week of Manufacture: 25

  Detailed Timings #0:

     Resolution: 1920x1080

     Horizontal: 1920 2008 2052 2200 (+88 +132 +280) +hsync

       Vertical: 1080 1084 1089 1125 (+4 +9 +45) +vsync

    Frequencies: 148.50 MHz, 67.50 kHz, 60.00 Hz

  Driver Info #0:

    Max. Resolution: 1920x1080

    Vert. Sync Range: 56-76 Hz

    Hor. Sync Range: 31-83 kHz

    Bandwidth: 148 MHz

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

  Attached to: #26 (VGA compatible controller)

[...]

```

J'aurais aimé trouver "LY7EE..." dans les CONFIG_LCD ou CONFIG_BACKLIGHT mais... non.  :Sad: 

----------

## admnd

https://www.pcsuggest.com/adjust-linux-screen-brightness/

Reste qu'un PC fixe n'a pas de problème d'autonomie de batterie donc ce n'est pas possible (pour autant que je sache), à moins de jouer avec les boutons de l'écran lui-même évidemment.

----------

## Anard

Merci ça fonctionne très bien comme ceci :

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 32767 x 32767

HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

HDMI2 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 480mm x 270mm

   1920x1080     60.00*+

   1680x1050     59.88  

   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  

   1440x900      59.90  

   1280x960      60.00  

   1280x800      59.91  

   1152x864      75.00  

   1280x720      60.00  

   1024x768      75.03    70.07    60.00  

   832x624       74.55  

   800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32    56.25  

   640x480       75.00    72.81    66.67    59.94  

   720x400       70.08  

VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ xrandr --output HDMI2 --brighness 0.5
```

Mais auriez-vous une combine pour récupérer la valeur actuelle et la modifier comme je fais pour affecter une commande à mes touches de volume ?

https://imgur.com/3VIYav2.png

Merci beaucoup.  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs, pour le volume sonore également, j'aimerais pouvoir lui ajouter une commande du type

```
if [vol -lt 100%]; then pactl -- set-sink-volume +5%; fi
```

 Car actuellement, les touches de volume peuvent emmener le son à 150% (ce que je voudrais ne pouvoir faire qu'à la souris).

----------

## admnd

C'est normal que ça marche avec xrandr car c'est totalement logiciel, vous ne modifiez pas la luminosité de l'écran comme telle même si le résultat pour vous est identique  :Smile: 

La manpage de xrandr le stipule d'ailleurs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --brightness brightness
> 
>               Multiply the gamma values on the crtc currently attached to the output to specified floating value. Useful for overly bright or overly dim outputs.  However, this is a software only modification, if your hardware has support to actually change the brightness, you will probably prefer to use xbacklight.
> ...

 

Pour le reste j'aurais tendance à dire que c'est selon votre environnement sinon il y a peut être quelque chose à faire avec xbindkeys.

----------

